# YouTube Music Chain



## Sonnie

Let's see if we can get a YouTube Music Chain going.

Give the Artist - Song Title and include the YouTube link. Remember to keep it clean and within the forum rules.

The song title must include at least one word of the previous song title.

For example, if the first song were to be Del Vikings - Come Go With Me ... then my follow up would be:

Jonny Lang - Lie To Me


----------



## JoeESP9

OK. I'll bite.







I'm going to be a little verbose here. I want to make sure I have enough words for this to qualify for the sub woofer contest.

Dave Mathews Band: Lie In Our Graves.


----------



## tripplej

Ok. I got the next one. The common word is "in" with the previous song - Lie In Our Graves.



Bruce Springsteen 

Born in the U.S.A.


----------



## Sonnie

Patrick Hernandez - Born To Be Alive






One of my favorites back in the day.


----------



## robbo266317

So many to choose from - Alive, she cried. Stayin'alive.....

or Pearl Jam - Alive. 





Oh, that narrowed it down for the next person.. :devil:


----------



## tripplej

Well with only one word available from the last song - "alive", I had to pick this one to keep the words longer for the next song after this one.. 

Simple Minds - 
Alive And Kicking


----------



## Sonnie

Gary Wright - Love Is Alive


----------



## tripplej

Haddaway - What Is Love (Baby Don't Hurt Me)


----------



## JoeESP9

Here's another.


----------



## NBPk402

J. Geils Band - Love Stinks


----------



## tripplej

the last two came around the same time.. So, we can go one way or the other.. or combination of both with one or two key words 

From "*What *Is Love (Baby Don't Hurt Me)" to "Be thankful for *what *you get"
or
From "What Is *Love *(Baby Don't Hurt Me) " to "*Love *Stinks"

or the below. has the combination word "Love" and 'You" from the above. 

The Contours -"Do You Love Me"


----------



## Sonnie

Norah Jones - Love Me Tender


----------



## tripplej

Lionel Richie - Say You Say Me


----------



## JoeESP9

Ray Charles; What'd I Say.


----------



## tripplej

Gloria Gaynor - I will survive


----------



## Sonnie

Amy Winehouse - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow


----------



## Peter Loeser

Phil Collins - Tomorrow Never Knows [yes, it's a Beatles song, but I like Phil's version]​


----------



## tripplej

Enya- I Want Tomorrow


----------



## robbo266317

Huey Lewis and the News - I want a new drug


----------



## Sonnie

U2 - New Year's Day


----------



## tripplej

Rush - Bastille Day






From my favorite band RUSH!


----------



## JoeESP9

For today here's Any Day Now.


----------



## tripplej

REM - Until The Day Is Done


----------



## Sonnie

Nickelback - If Today Was Your Last Day


----------



## NBPk402

Beyonce: If I were a boy


----------



## tripplej

Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue


----------



## Sonnie

Deniece Williams - Lets Hear It for the Boy


----------



## PassingInterest

Chris Rea - Let's Dance


----------



## PassingInterest

Well, I still don't know how to post these right, but anyway, the drum beat in the previous post (Let's Dance) reminded me of this song, which also has the word Let's in the title.

Roger Taylor - Let's Get Crazy Tonight


----------



## erazz

Ozzy Osbourne- Crazy train


----------



## JoeESP9

PassingInterest:
Just find the video in you the youtube lists then copy and paste the location. It took me a couple of attempts before I got it right. Preview post is your friend.

Moving on!


----------



## tripplej

Georgia on my mind by Ray Charles


----------



## erazz

The Charlie Daniels Band...The devil went down to Georgia


----------



## Sonnie

Copy the YouTube URL, but if it contains an "s" in "https" ... remove the "s" and paste the raw URL into your message. Our converter will do the rest.

Mitch Ryder - Devil with a Blue Dress


----------



## erazz

Motley Crue...Shout at the devil


----------



## tripplej

Harry Chapin - Cats In The Cradle


----------



## Peter Loeser

Robert Plant - In the Mood​


----------



## Sonnie

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight


----------



## erazz

jordin sparks -- no air


----------



## tripplej

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight


----------



## Sonnie

You doubled up on me with that one...

Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight


----------



## tripplej

lol. Yes. I did. My bad.. I didn't realize at the time! Here is one to make up for that one earlier.. 

Jennifer Lopez - Waiting for Tonight


----------



## Peter Loeser

Shiny Toy Guns - Waiting Alone​


----------



## erazz

Richard Marx - Right here waiting for you


----------



## erazz

FOREIGNER - Waiting for a girl like you


----------



## tripplej

Johnny Reid - Waiting For Christmas To Come


----------



## erazz

Gayla Peevey - I want a hippopotamus for christmas


----------



## Sonnie

Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is


----------



## erazz

Def Leppard - Love bites


----------



## tripplej

Jackson 5 - Give Love On Christmas Day


----------



## PassingInterest

Elvis Presley - Burning Love


----------



## Sonnie

Talking Heads - Burning Down The House


----------



## tripplej

Gene Autry - Up on the House Top


----------



## erazz

The animals - House of thee rising sun


----------



## JoeESP9

Did someone say rising?


----------



## robbo266317

The Boss

The Rising


----------



## tripplej

Beach Boys - Frosty the Snowman


----------



## erazz

The Doors - Riders on the storm


----------



## PassingInterest

The Outlaws - Ghost Riders In The Sky


----------



## PassingInterest

Glass Harp - Look In The Sky


----------



## tripplej

Monty Python - Always Look on the Bright Side of Life 






lol


----------



## erazz

The Eagles - Life in the fast lane


----------



## JoeESP9

Something for us "mooweeers"!


----------



## erazz

The Beatles - Penny lane


----------



## robbo266317

Peter Frampton - Penny for your thoughts.


----------



## tripplej

Richard Marx - I will be right here waiting for you


----------



## PassingInterest

Daniel Amos - I Love You #19


----------



## erazz

Love of a lifetime - Firehouse


----------



## tripplej

Bobbie Gentry - Son Of A Preacher Man


----------



## AudiocRaver

Deerhoof, Milk Man


----------



## erazz

Bonnie Dobson - Milk and honey


----------



## JoeESP9

Keeping it going.


----------



## PassingInterest

Cheap Trick - I Love You Honey But I Hate Your Friends


----------



## tripplej

"Mary Did You Know?" by Kathy Mattea


----------



## Sonnie

Fleetwood Mac - I Don't Want To Know


----------



## erazz

Kix - Don't close your eyes


----------



## PassingInterest

That Kix tune is one of my all time favorites.

Tom Petty - Don't Come Around Here No More


----------



## erazz

Journey - Don't stop believin'


----------



## PassingInterest

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Who'll Stop The Rain


----------



## Sonnie

The Beatles - Rain


----------



## JoeESP9




----------



## tripplej

Phil Collins - I wish it would rain down


----------



## Sonnie

Ann Peebles - I Can't Stand The Rain


----------



## Almadacr

SRV - Could't Stand the Weather


----------



## AudiocRaver

Pretenders - I'll stand by you - live


----------



## Sonnie

Our embedding program now handles https....

Ben E. King - Stand By Me


----------



## AudiocRaver

Sonnie said:


> Our embedding program now handles https....


Cool.

Stand By Me was a good one, had to grab headphones and give it a proper listen.

Here's a fun one, sound quality not super, but a visual trip into the past, especially if you went to any early 70s concerts. I have HEARD of people who did.:bigsmile:

Joe Cocker, Mad Dogs & Englishmen - Cry Me A River.


----------



## PassingInterest

Take Me To The River - Talking Heads


----------



## tripplej

RUSH - The Trees


----------



## Sonnie

Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon Album


----------



## AudiocRaver

Dillinger Escape Plan - Sunshine The Werewolf - HD - _on tour this spring!_


----------



## fschris

Wilco Black Moon
http://youtu.be/L3zzWmhhvDU

http://youtu.be/L3zzWmhhvDU


----------



## PassingInterest

Daniel Amos - Man In The Moon


----------



## ALMFamily

Iron Maiden - Moonchild


----------



## tripplej

Lindsey Stirling - What Child is This


----------



## PassingInterest

Phil Keaggy - Sunday's Child


----------



## PassingInterest

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## PassingInterest

Queen - Lazing On A Sunday Afternoon


----------



## AudiocRaver

Todd Rundgren - For The Want Of A Nail


----------



## Sonnie

The Cure - Want


----------



## AudiocRaver

Anyone remember rushing home on a Sunday night awhile back to hear these lads on the Ed Sullivan show?

The BEATLES - I Want To Hold Your Hand.


----------

